# Me, my Kindle and my novel



## SimonAdamus (Oct 24, 2011)

My first novel, "Three-oh", looks good in sepia


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Congratulations on your first novel!


----------



## SimonAdamus (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'm very happy about it. Took me long time to write something not only for my sock drawer


----------

